# 2003 Audi Allroad 2.7T Problem



## vdubkidd96 (Nov 8, 2012)

*2003 Audi Allroad 2.7T*

Delete


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Could be lots of things. If you got VCDS/VAGCOM, I'd suggest scanning it for any soft codes through the TCU.


----------

